# Prop o a prop?



## viviana jones

A la pregunta: "¿Hay una farmacia *cerca *de aquí?", *CERCA* sería *PROP* o *A PROP*? 

En llenguatge parlat diem *A PROP*, però no sé si està bé. Els traductors (Google, El País) dónen les dues opcions.

M'agradaria que algú que ho sàpiga del cert, em digués quina és *la correcta*.

I també m'agradaria saber com es diu:
L'estació està prop de casa meva  o L'estació és prop de casa meva. 
Es a dir, amb *PROP* i *LLUNY*, hi posem *ser* o *estar*?

Moltes gracis.


----------



## gica

Les dues són correctes, em penso. En el parlar de Barcelona potser se sentirà més *prop*. En el meu parlar, empordanès, *a prop*.
Quant al verb ser o estar, el correcte és el *ser*. "L'estació *és a prop* de casa".


----------



## x03po

Si va seguit de la preposició "de", no hi ha que posar el "a".

"Vivim prop d'aquí".
Hi ha una farmàcia a prop.
Hi ha una farmàcia prop d'aquí.


----------



## scorpio1984

x03po said:


> Si va seguit de la preposició "de", no hi ha que posar el "a".
> 
> "Vivim prop d'aquí".
> Hi ha una farmàcia a prop.
> Hi ha una farmàcia prop d'aquí.


 
Exacte, és just això!! segur! anava a posar-ho, però veig que ja ho ha escrit algú


----------



## scorpio1984

viviana jones said:


> A la pregunta: "¿Hay una farmacia *cerca *de aquí?", *CERCA* sería *PROP* o *A PROP*?
> 
> En *el *llenguatge parlat diem *A PROP*, però no sé si està bé. Els traductors (Google, El País) dónen *donen* les dues opcions.
> 
> M'agradaria que algú que ho sàpiga del cert, em digués quina és *la correcta*.
> 
> I també m'agradaria saber com es diu:
> L'estació està prop de casa meva o L'estació és prop de casa meva.
> Es *És *a dir, amb *PROP* i *LLUNY*, hi posem *ser* o *estar*?
> 
> Moltes gracis *gràcies*.


 
Respecte al dubte de si hem de d'utilitzar ser o estar, acabo de buscar-ho i es veu que és "ser"! M'he quedat de pasta moniato al veure que porto 25 anys dient-ho malament en la meva pròpia llengua!  I jo sense saber-ho... 

que vagi bé!!!


----------



## viviana jones

És que gairebé tothom fa servir "està".
Per cert, Scorpio, gràcies per les correccions. No sabia que no es podia dir "en *el llenguatge parlat"; *"dónen" ha estat un lapsus: però "gracis" es la manera que tenen de dir gràcies a Eivissa i m'agrada fer-la servir perquè hi vaig viure un temps i em diverteix fer servir els seus modismes (de fet. diuen gracis, farmaci, ambulanci ...)

Gràcies a tots!


----------



## scorpio1984

viviana jones said:


> És que gairebé tothom fa servir "està".
> Per cert, Scorpio, gràcies per les correccions. No sabia que no es podia dir "en *el llenguatge parlat"; *"dónen" ha estat un lapsus: però "gracis" es la manera que tenen de dir gràcies a Eivissa i m'agrada fer-la servir perquè hi vaig viure un temps i em diverteix fer servir els seus modismes (de fet. diuen gracis, farmaci, ambulanci ...)
> 
> Gràcies a tots!


 
sí que es pot dir "en el llenguatge parlat", precisament el "el" te l'he posat jo perquè te l'havies deixat, havies escrit "en llenguatge parlat"


----------



## viviana jones

Acabo de trobar un llibre de gramàtica on diu que es pot dir:
*Prop del* forn del poble hi ha una farmàcia
*A prop del* sofà hi havia una petita taula

Aixi doncs, la llei de la preposició "*de*" no serveix ...


----------



## merquiades

Hola Viviana.  He trobat en un llibre de gramàtica que les formes (a prop) i (prop) són possibles quan es tracta d'un adverbi... ex.1) Encara viuen a prop. Encara viuen prop... Si funciona com una preposició, (a prop de) (prop) i (prop de) són possibles, però no (a prop).... ex.2) Viuen a prop de l'església, Viuen prop l'església, Viuen prop de l'església... Segons el mateix llibre, aquesta regla funciona igualment amb (a)(dins, dintre, fora, (la)vora)(de).


----------



## viviana jones

Gràcies, Merquiades (no sabia que es podia fer servir "prop" com a preposició sense "de").


----------



## merquiades

viviana jones said:


> Gràcies, Merquiades (no sabia que es podia fer servir &quot;prop&quot; com a preposició sense &quot;de&quot.


 
De fet, sembla que el (de) és opcional amb gairebé totes les preposicions: (prop, damunt, darrera, davall, davant, dins, dintre, fora, sobre, sota, vora).  Deu ésser una qüestió de dialecte.


----------

